# GT: Game 6 vs Cavaliers 11/11/07



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

VS








Los Angeles Clippers(4-1) vs Cleveland Cavaliers(3-3)

WHEN: Sunday, November 11th at 6:00 PM Pacific/9:00 PM Eastern
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA the CW, NBA League Pass, ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 79-103 Loss @ Pistons
Cavaliers Last Game: 93-91 Win @ Bulls

Clippers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves:







|







|








Brevin Knight | Al Thornton | Paul Davis

Cavaliers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|









Boobie Gibson | Sasha Pavlovic | LeBron James | Drew Gooden | Zydrunas Ilgauskus

Key Reserves:







|







|








Damon Jones | Devin Brown | Dwayne Jones


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 104-97
Q's Prediction Record: 3-2

Q's Quote:
_After a very successful road trip, Clippers come back home to host King James, Boobie Gibson and the rest of the defending eastern conference champions Cleveland Cavaliers. Ruben Patterson should play, but I wonder how much playing time he'll get as I expect it will be limited. We will finally get to see a legit match up in the center position with Chris Kaman going up against Big Z. Hope fans show up to the game and make some noiseeeeeeeeee. Whoever goes, tell me how it was. Let's go Clippers!_​


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

kaman historically doesnt do well against big bodied centers, this will be his first test to see if he can continue to break expectations


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Do to the potential matchups I would guess Cassell and Maggette will do well. Should be an interesting game. The Clippers need to forget about the last game and concentrate on winning this one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley is out for this one and looks like next one as well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Let's go Clippers, Let's Go. :clap: :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman with a MONSTER JAM!!!!!! Clippers started this game out cold, trailing 21-10 at one point, but at the end of one, trail 23-19.

After very cold shooting, Clippers started driving, including 2 Kaman jumpers and a monster jam by 'Zane', Clippers cut the lead and hopefully they are able to continue this little run.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Usually, this would be an average scoring game for the Clippers but with how they have been playing this season[minus the Piston game], it's too low scoring .

Maggette had a three rattle in and out and then back in off the glass. Clippers trail 25-26 with 8:50 remaining in the half.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cavs extend their lead 34-27 thanks to two steals by LeBron, one of which resulted in a nice slam, the other he got a put back after slowing things down. Clippers need to keep possession of the ball and box out, too many easy rebounds going to the Cavaliers. Let's go!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

At the half, Cavaliers lead 50-44. It's been a pretty exciting game thus far and has basically been a game of runs. Cavs are murdering the Clippers on the boards, although the stats don't show it. Drew Gooden has pulled down 12 rebounds, did he drink Kaman's water? Maggette on the other hand has 18/6 for the Clippers on 5-9 shooting. Both teams have more turnovers then assists[7:9 for Clips, 6:8 for Cavs]. Clippers need to attack the whole and play some very solid defense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The way the Clippers are playing being down by 6 is alright. The Clippers need to play much better defensively and offensively and especially rebound. Right now it isn't too pretty but only being down 6 at half and having a good 2nd half can change all that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice to see OJ Mayo at the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes a tough shot.

Grab a board!

Ross fouls Lebron.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hughes with a ugly floater.

Kaman gets a bad pass but scores.

TT with the steal.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Lebron air ball.

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn it was only a 2.

Big Z with a brick.

Cassell with his old tricks and gets to shoot 2.

Cassell makes the 1st and the Cavs take time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the 2nd.

Gooden travels, good recovery by Kaman to force it.

Ross drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes both FT's.

Big Z scores.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Gooden makes a odd hook.

TT misses a 3 but Ross comes and grabs it and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lebron misses a tough shot.

Kaman posts up and scores! Nice.

Lebron throws it away.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Davis gets stripped.

Lebron drives and scores.

Kaman in your face jumper.

Maggette with a block.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's and it is a tied game.

Gooden gets fouled on the shot. Makes the 1st.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gooden misses the 2nd.

Patterson gets blocked but goes out on Lebron.

Cassell misses badly but TT there for the dunk.

Gooden misses a jumper.

Cassell misses.

Cassell steal.

Cassell hits a jumper!.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 75
Cavs 72

Man what a turn around from the start of the 3rd quarter where they found themselves down 13. Great contributions from Cassell, Maggette, and Kaman, it would be nice to see someone else also come in and score though. Regardless good job by the Clippers to grab the lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish Mobley were playing... we'd be blowing out the Caveliars, and I bet we would have beaten the Pistons too if Mobley wasn't out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and gets the ball stripped but ball goes out on a Cav. TT misses.

Maggette steal and pass to Patterson for the dunk.

Newble misses a 3.

TT misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown hits a long 2.

Maggette misses a curling jumper.

Big Z scores easily.

3 second violation on the Clippers. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones hits a jumper.

Davis misses a jumper.

Big Z hits a tough shot.

Kaman scores and gets fouled and a Tech on Big Z.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the Tech. FT.

Kaman completes the 3 point play.

Kaman blocks Lebron but Newble gets it and scores.

Ross gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry non-shooting??

Maggette gets stripped but still Clipper ball on the inbound.

Cassell with the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Big Z with the ugly shot but tips it in.

Ross bad pass.

Jones drives and scores.

Ross gets blcoked.

Big Z gets fouled...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Big Z makes both FT's.

Turnover.

LEbron scores...........................................


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette terrible shot.

Lebron misses but Newble gets it and socres. Clippers blew it big time.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, putting Lebron James on Sam Cassel... That's a new one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With the horrendus 3 point shooting, Mobley is really missed...eh what more can one expect without Elton, Shaun ... and more recently Mobley :confusedshrug: 

Nice effort, now hoping to find a way to get someone to stick on the Fat Brothers as Kaman can't do both and Thomas/Davis don't have the upper body strength to slow em down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley please come back, the Clippers need you badly. Clippers bench was terrible, Cassell, Maggette, and Kaman got no help... Defensive rebounding was awful.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This is why i wanted to draft a SG. Heck even with mobley i cant see us always doing well with one SG on the roster, without mobley, we have ZERO shooting. Dun tried knight and cassell tonight, but thats not a good option either. 

Patterson not sure whats up with him, injury perhaps still bothering him. 

Ilgauskas is ridiculous. Guys that big should not be shooting from 20+ feet consistently. 

The thing i didnt like about tonight, with the lack of shooting possibilities, we regressed into the half court 06-07 clippers of boring basketball. 

Kaman now doesnt dribble as much when he gets the ball in the post and can sense the double team which is good. But why his teammates dont come to him to get the ball is beyond me.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to acquire a backup big fast, Davis isn't going to cut it. The Clippers need someone off the bench badly who can rebound and display post moves.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Lol, putting Lebron James on Sam Cassel... That's a new one.


He's taken the job of guarding the other team's best player in the 4th if he's not in foul trouble.

He guarded Deron Williams, Kevin Martin, Sam Cassell, and others at the end of games because he's our best defender. If only they didn't call so many fouls in the NBA nowadays maybe he could do it the full game, but alas.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Brandname said:


> He's taken the job of guarding the other team's best player in the 4th if he's not in foul trouble.
> 
> He guarded Deron Williams, Kevin Martin, Sam Cassell, and others at the end of games because he's our best defender. If only they didn't call so many fouls in the NBA nowadays maybe he could do it the full game, but alas.


What I meant by finding that funny is that essentially you got this hugely athletic big forward guarding a lanky not so athletic guard who can't really jump that high either.

It just looks funny on the court.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> The Clippers need to acquire a backup big fast, Davis isn't going to cut it. The Clippers need someone off the bench badly who can rebound and display post moves.


That we do, mainly with this next game vs Randolph and Curry. Only other way is if we run and gun the entire game and fatigue them, but still, we are going to need something from Powell/A. Williams in this game. Hopefully Cat is healthy.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah I think we need a backup big that can come in and block shots, rebound and defend the paint, because when Kaman isn't on the floor or when ever TT is playing the 4 or 5, we stuggle to rebound and clog the paint. 

Theo Ratliff would be perfect for us, but it's not going to happen b/c his expiring contract is such a huge asset for the T'Wolves.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I pretty much hate the time when he gets in because he hasn't been contributing in any area.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Waive Powell and sign Vitaly Potapenko is what I think we should do.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wish we would have gotten andray blatche. On the exterior he might seem like a guy that dun wouldnt like, highly athletic guy a la wilcox. But i think he has the potential to be a radman type guy. He can shoot the 3, can handle the ball better than tim thomas or radman, and has decent size. 

If we were going to have scrubs as backup bigs, at least we should have gotten someone that has upside, or perhaps would be a fan favorite/jersey seller, or gotten someone who is a dunleavvy type player. Davis is too small to play center, to slow to play/guard PF, just plain useless in regular season. Williams too small to play center effectively, too old, and almost no offensive game. Powell has always been a scrub, and isnt even a dunleavvy type player. Hes like a poor mans wilcox, and we all know how dunleavvy felt aobut wilcox. 

It still boggles my mind why we didnt get aaron gray in the second round, or go after one of the many true centers out in free agent land this summer. 

We are one kaman injury away from absolute disaster.


----------

